# Suche Gut Drauf Vorbau 130mm



## Wolf120 (11. Juli 2004)

Wer Verkauft Vorbau gut drauf 130mm für Mercury oder soll ich lieber vro vorbau montieren habe das teil erst seit kurzem (110mm ist mir zu kurz kein orginal)   Wer kann helfen Und hat erfahrung .Oder ist der Orginal gut drauf zu sportlich Gruß wolf


----------



## Fettkloß (11. Juli 2004)

hallo wolf120

ne zu sportlich ist der aus garkeinen fall. hier mein 100er den ich dir (oder jedem anderen) liebend gern verkauft hätte . mir isser zu unsportlich  

achtung - bauhöhe 65mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolf120 (12. Juli 2004)

Gut gemeint  Leider zu klein mit120mm könnte ich zur not auch noch auskommen ansonsten Gibts halt ein VRO. Danke


----------

